# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Manifesting 🌺 Creativity ⚡️for Lucidity 🌠

## Patience108

]Yaay  ::D:  I have the courage to start with my work book for manifesting creativity for Lucidity that's fun and meaningful to me - in other words a cirtain Controll  ::D:  is about to be let loose on the stage of Patience108 

Special thanks to my Dream views mentors here Sensei and Dreamer for taking me on ⚡️

My imagination sometimes needs a jump start so don't feel you can't help me along on that front aswell -  thanks ...the clue is in my name  ::D:  Patience is usually the one that takes her time  ::alien:: 

 - thanks to anyone else who cares to comment - your most welcome 

Some Basic skills 

Have been flying quite a few times and never bore it - up into space, over towns
Going through walls is great fun
Have manifested a few totm ... Black hole, taste a rainbow...
Breathing under water - love it 
Talking to DC's a - a little experience of asking questions...

Possible first steps 

1. Would love to teleport and am in process ,sort of , working with imagining and being creative with ways concerning how -
2. Really want to get a feeling for the/my creativity within the Ldream -
3. Want to bring a cirtain control to my senses and how I experiece them one my one and all together - meditation is also a goal for Lucid dreaming
4. To drive a car in a Lucid sounds like exellent fun

I know the more steps I make here the more my confidence will bloom and then there is simply no limit  - I will be back soon to put more detail into first steps  :Off to Bed:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Glad you starting one too  :smiley: 
i actually think that this time a workbook might help me because i set goals and write it down when i accomplish them. this should be a motivator for me.
you call it imagination...i for my part call it creativity or atleast  the lack of it  :smiley:  
-sensei´s thread about teleportation you know for sure i guess? for me blink eye teleportation is the method of preference for the next lucids like you probably know. close your eyes imagine as good as you can where you want to be open them and tada  ::D:  i would start with a location you already know pretty good so the visualization is no problem. but i think even if you dont have a target it might work and be interesting.

-and about your senses: imagine yourself a nice place where you would like to be. nothing special or neat and think and daydream about what is possible there, what you might find. you saw mine meadow with a tree. i thought aah why not seems boring but should be a good practice to get there. but with every passing day and every visualization before bad i get more creative what i want to see and feel and smell there and whom i might summon and so on. 
what i want to say is that you might just need a seed that sprout and from there it will grow by itself. why not your avatar? i´m sure there is enough to experience there. just take off your shoes feel the sand, the temperature, smell the salt, see the sun and the clouds. and one thing i started for some lucids now: close your eyes... very interesting  :smiley: 
hope i dont incubated too much or the wrong thing for you. if so tell me and i edit this post  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Thanks RelaxAndDream -I appreciate the thoughts alot! Yes interesting pointing out the difference inwords - imagination and creativity ... Cheers :smiley:  

Yes incubation is the starting place for sure and you have hit the nail on the head - the need to pick a place and stick with it ... I am generaly the best at picking multiple things/places  ::D:  ...'   

      'single beautifull place with creativity here I come!'   
                                  : ::dreaming::

----------


## Patience108

Totally chuffed I remembered my goal to teleport to the beach scene of my Avatar in Lucid  :wink2:   - I attemped it after some lucid fun skating about and doing huge jumps and grinds along benches wahoo :wink2: 

I attempted a teleport this morning- remembering my goal I closed my eyes to teleport and couldnt open them again... they felt all glued together... then as I squeezed them open and expected  the beach scene I felt myself waking up Lucidity going astray .. It was a FA. 

Happy I had a Lucid and rememberd goal - its a step 
 ::alien::

----------


## Sensei

For teleporting fun:
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-teleport.html

The best way to get a feel for creativity in a lucid dream is to plan a goal out that can be done multiple ways, don't don't plan exactly how you are going to do it. For instance "Teleport", read lots of ways to teleport, but don't plan a specific one. When you get in dream, just think of a way to teleport then. It will probably work better than waking logic, and it is a lot easier to remember.  ::D: 

To bring a certain control to your senses? Hmmm. could you expand on this? It sounds really interesting. 

I love driving cars in lucid dreams. I used to get lucid driving cars, and then I used them to fly into the sky so that I could sky dive out (because I couldn't fly yet), super fun times! Just jump in one! haha. They are everywhere.

Creativity can be spawned anywhere! I recommend "wherever you are in a dream" I feel like I have come to expect lots of beauty in my dreams, so every time I look out a window I see beauty that makes me want to be creative. 

With a closed eye teleport, I usually try two different things one:
*Close eyes, open quickly* 
this slight blankness has to be filled with dream control thoughts though. You need to be actively or passively planning on teleporting. 
*Close eyes.*
I like this one and it is the one I am using in my current dream goal (and 2 times last night). I just close my eyes and imagine the scene I want. If It doesn't seem to be working, I can just lay down and "go to sleep" in the dream, into another dream. You don't have eyelids in a dream, why should you have to open them? 

Sorry it took me so long to respond here.  :smiley:  It seems like you have fun in your lucids anyways, skating and all. I need to try skating. I canoed on snow last night, but i is still not the same.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm excited to see that you've started a workbook!

Your dream above sounds fun - I had a lucid skating dream a while ago after playing a Tony Hawk game, where I was just skating around without a board, doing rail grinds with my feet.  ::D: 

It's awesome that you already remembered your intention to teleport!
Teleporting is such a cool dream skill for exploring fantasy worlds, holiday destinations, or for taking you to any starting point for goals like TotM.  :smiley: 
It's great too, because there are so many different ways it can be achieved.

My personal favourite is drawing portals with my finger. I like this technique because you can do it anywhere, anytime, without needing any particular object or location to be available... plus it's really fun to dive through!
I use my finger to draw a large circle in the air in front of me, and a trail of light follows my finger to make the outline.
I imagine the inside of the circle becoming solid like a picture, and then I push it through so it creates a hole in the scenery.
While I do this, I envision the scene that will be behind it - not just the way it might look, but how it will feel to be in the new scene (like what kind of energy the place will have). I find a little excitement about the upcoming location helps too.  ::D: 
Then it's time to dive through the portal to the new scene!
AnotherDreamer was recently trying out this technique and he liked drawing portals on solid walls, rather than in thin air. I've done a lot of light painting IWL so drawing in mid-air is quite intuitive for me, but the portal can be drawn wherever feels right to you - even on the floor if you want to jump into it that way.  :smiley: 

I think it's good to have a variety of tricks up your sleeve, so maybe you could think about what seems the most fun/intuitive to you. Would you enjoy using objects like portal guns? Would you like to work on changing the scenery behind a door/mirror? Would you prefer to change the scene around you by looking behind you, etc.?

I know you've been working on incubation lately, and a location to teleport would be a great thing to envision! I am often inspired by fantasy artwork or movies/games I like the look of, but you should choose something that really interests you to help motivate you to achieve your goal.

Another interesting thing to explore later might be more abstract concepts like the ones that sometimes come up in TotM, eg. "explore an alien planet". I love letting my dreaming mind generate unique locations based on nondescript ideas like that.

Keep up the great work and let us know how you go!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Patience108

Ok Sensei - to get a juicy feel for my creativeness and open up the Lucid dream stage for tonight  :smiley: I am creating a goal wth multiple ways of getting to or executing  - ie to manage a teleportation - thanks - and I REALY get that to do with seeing beauty everywhere  :smiley:  coz - 

...nothing much can be more inspiring for getting into the dream scene creativly and stabely it makes sense - and trusting my dream me to make the cool choices is wonderful for me to think about - thus creating a nice level of trust towards my Dreamimg self too  ::alien:: 

And Dreamer I think this mindset helps me to incubate throughout the day too right ? like Dreamer you mention too  having a variety of tricks up her sleeve is best - those are created during moments of incubation during WL right? Taking moments for presence and self awareness ....then being creative about creating opportunities - imaging them a bit... Do you think it's possible to incubate like this as one goes about ones day I.e on the run  - then maybe a couple of times sitting down for a few minutes and creating a scene for a bit longer?

Yes so at this point it feels good to get onto/ invision with some excitement etc...the place I am gonna teleport to - and read up on lots of teleport methods thus spawning creativity - right - I am on it!

I am thinking I want to train in a Matrix ( the film ) style setting ...maybe jumping roofs could be a cool start, I love those scenes!

Thanks a million guys    ::happyme::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Familiarising yourself with different ideas/techniques can provide some good inspiration. You don't need to overwhelm yourself with more techniques than you can remember, but having a few to choose from means you'll have options to suit any dream situation.

I view "dream control" as the ability to manifest whatever you desire in your dreams. So when approaching any kind of dream control, my focus is on the goal I want to achieve, rather than the exact method I will use to achieve it.
There are certain situations that call for specific techniques, like TotM, LD competitions, or if you just feel like trying something new. In most cases though, the technique itself should be viewed as a tool, not as a goal in and of itself.

So for incubation, I would focus on the Matrix location. Sitting down to fully visualise it will be great when you get the chance, but daydreaming is also really helpful, even if it's just imagining what it'll feel like to be there. You can do this any time you remember throughout the day, which will help you more easily remember your goal once you're in a dream.

So with that as the main goal, you can think about how you might achieve it. I tend to have one or two go-to techniques for each "type" of dream control (like teleporting, summoning, etc.) but I rarely have anything set in stone, because I may find that something else works better in the dream. I have made the mistake before of getting so caught up in doing something a certain way and stubbornly trying to make it work, when I could have easily achieved my goal some other way if I'd let go of the original plan.
This is where creativity can really come in handy! We never quite know exactly what the dreamworld will provide, and it can be fun to work with whatever locations, objects, DCs, etc. happen to be in the dream at the time. Maybe you had planned to teleport using a blinking eye technique, but you find yourself in a room with a magic mirror that you feel will be easy to teleport through. Go for it! Use your creativity, imagination, intuition, and use whatever works for you in the dream - even if it's a new idea that you'd never considered IWL.
If you're finding summoning really easy in a dream, try summoning a portal gun. If you start out in your bedroom, you could phase through the wall and enter the Matrix scene on the other side.
This is what I mean when I say that it's good to have a few tricks up your sleeve - so you'll have some ideas to work with, which you can then customise to suit your needs once you get to the dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Thanks guys  :smiley:      So Matrix scene I am going to is the " Roof top in the famouse jump program" - I am saying/speaking into my bright blue watch I wear all the time " Tank ! Load the jump program!" and I find myself on the roof top  ::D:  - 

I am spending time in WL visualising myself on the roof exited about the jump - Morphius has just jumped and is telling me to " free your mind!"
When I do the jump sometimes I fall on purpose coz now it's one of my goals to experience the hit of the floor and stay Lucid ... Another time I make it across and go on to do more jumps following closely behind Morphius - Such fun any night now!

Other ways I may get there is through meditation - Coz this morning I acomplished my goal of meditation in Lucid and it was cool and exellent - I may use it in my next Lucid as a way to teleport as when I sit down and meditate I have trained my mind to transport me naturally and easily "Wherever " I want ::wink::  ::wink:: 

Please give me honest Frank advise for a beginner to incubate this - how often and for how long do I imagine my scene location - top on high rise getting ready to jump -  ect in WL? It's ok I am ready to hear it - you've done it! I know it takes no time now but how about long ago when you first started incubating?

Thank you  :poof:

----------


## Sensei

A scene is very hard to incubate, it is generally easier to incubate an item, thing, person, and then place. Here is a thread about it:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...-tutorial.html

----------


## ~Dreamer~

The Matrix jump scene is also on youtube if you want to watch it a few times for extra inspiration/reinforcement!





> A scene is very hard to incubate, it is generally easier to incubate an item, thing, person, and then place. Here is a thread about it:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...-tutorial.html



^ That sounds like more of a personal experience/schema to me!  :tonguewiggle: 
I don't think any kind of dream incubation/control is inherently difficult - different people have different things they find easy, and anyone can learn to improve with practice.
I think maybe you're just saying to focus on one thing at a time though, right? Like building the scene bit by bit?
I don't think the order matters, eg. I would personally teleport to the location first, and if the characters weren't already there (which they totally could be when the scene appears!) then I would move on to summoning etc. 
That Dream Incubation Tutorial thread is great, I hadn't seen that one before.  :smiley: 

Congrats on achieving your meditation goal, Patience! I like your idea of turning that into a teleportation method, especially since it's something you've practised a lot IWL so it feels natural to you.  :smiley: 





> Please give me honest Frank advise for a beginner to incubate this - how often and for how long do I imagine my scene location - top on high rise getting ready to jump -  ect in WL? It's ok I am ready to hear it - you've done it! I know it takes no time now but how about long ago when you first started incubating?



For a beginner, I would recommend doing at least one (two if possible) meditation sessions of about 10-15 minutes per day. Since you have a lot of experience with meditation, you may find you're able to do more/longer sessions without it feeling overwhelming.
I will be honest and say that I often don't include meditation as part of my day work, and I'm able to incubate just fine without it, however it really does help to make things a lot easier when I meditate regularly, so I would put it on my list as an ideal element of dreaming practice.
Daydreaming is the type of incubation that I do the most, and I do this every day whether I meditate or not. This can include planning and visualising, imagining how I will feel in the dream, getting excited about accomplishing my goal, and getting excited about lucid dreaming in general.
When I've said before that I "do this throughout the day", I am being very literal. I mean any time I ever think of it, I will imagine my upcoming dream, even if it's just in the background of my mind. When I'm particularly excited about a dream, this can happen almost constantly throughout the day, and I know as the day passes that I'm getting closer to being able to live out my dream!
So I can't really give a numerical answer of "X times a day"... but if it's not crossing your mind as much as you want it to, then you can set up triggers such as alarms or associations like I've talked about before with RCs - any time you do various activities like eating, drinking, toilet, walking through doors, sitting, standing, etc. you can remember to imagine your dream.

Remembering your goals in-dream also relies on good dream memory/self awareness. This is why I like to take a few moments when I become lucid to breathe and focus on remembering my goals before I embark on any adventures.
Incubation can make remembering goals much easier, and it can also help provide the things you need without any conscious effort - if you keep incubating your Matrix scene, you might find yourself on the rooftop with Morpheus in your next dream naturally. And since you've associated this scene with dreaming, it can even be a dream sign that triggers lucidity.

I look forward to hearing how it goes!

----------


## Patience108

Thanks a million Dreamer - :smiley:  I love the way you talk about your incubation - having the goals on the back burner and getting exited about it throughout the day until you can " live out your dream" how lucky and cool is that!
I am working on this kind of way and bring my incubation onto my meditation too - gonna start that now as you advised above 

Found it -   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Nh0Fvoe9k

Gonna try and watch this a couple of times a day too and I love the idea that this scene will become a Dream Sign as I have already had a couple of nl of me in a city scape looking around  ::alien:: 

Last night I had some Lucid fragments that were truly sensuous -

1 - me swimming through the dark deep water of the ocean feeling utterly at home and so very calm - 
2 - on a wild dive experiencing the sounds of the forest coming nearer and nearer ,louder and louder. The alive and vivid sounds of the ceatures in the forest are vivid and fantastic ( concerning dive - next time I will make it all the way in  :Cheeky: )
3 - Me Driving in a car on a long stretch of road, darkness is decending and I see a narrow tunnel ahead... I know I must go in the tunnel but feel totaly afraid and fully exited all in one moment

Great moments of Lucid awarenes - what a wonderful hobby!

----------


## Sensei

> The Matrix jump scene is also on youtube if you want to watch it a few times for extra inspiration/reinforcement!
> 
> 
> ^ That sounds like more of a personal experience/schema to me! 
> I don't think any kind of dream incubation/control is inherently difficult - different people have different things they find easy, and anyone can learn to improve with practice.
> I think maybe you're just saying to focus on one thing at a time though, right? Like building the scene bit by bit?
> I don't think the order matters, eg. I would personally teleport to the location first, and if the characters weren't already there (which they totally could be when the scene appears!) then I would move on to summoning etc. 
> That Dream Incubation Tutorial thread is great, I hadn't seen that one before.



Haha, might just be schema, but I think that you are talking about a different type of incubation than I. When I am talking about incubation, I am not talking about goals. Goals are part of memory. Incubation is causing a dream scene, item, action, scene, or event happen by work throughout the day. So it effect lucid dreams and non lucid dreams. 

Glad I got to show you an awesome thread! I read that thread a long time ago, so it took me a while to re-find it. 

@PATIENCE!!
Sounds like some awesome fun dreams. I love being under water in waking and in dreams, it is amazing to feel weightless, but the problem is that I can't hold my breath indefinitely in waking.  :tongue2:

----------


## Patience108

Thanks Sensei - for the incubation thread too  :smiley:  I am working on it and still not exactly sure what makes it work some days and others not ... Must be something ...I will get the clincher one of these days. Got some great goals done recently - 4 or 5 in one Dream and really enjoyed working with my mind to " levitate objects and DC's and myself - can't wait to do more of this when LD'S are Totaly consistant ::alien:: 

More Lucid goals for incubation

1 - Fall from a great height - witness the fall and the hit of the ground with full Lucidity
2 - Sit on the moon and look at the view to earth ( maybe make the fall from there )
3 - Anything with water - swim deeply, meditate on the ocean floor,sing a song under the water and explore the depths ... Water turns up in nl so must remember it's a dream sighn
4 - Jumping roof tops Matrix style is still my top goal but also sitting at the top of the high rise on the edge meditating there taking in the sounds of the traffic below the beauty of the birds above and even getting a glimps of the people in the offices in buildings around going about their day oblivious to me in my moment of pure Lucidity
5 - More working with my mind is a must for me  - telepathic stuff with DC's etc, moving object, making things fly or change. 

I am trying to give myself achievable goals to any input here with my choices is appreciated

Anyways - slowly, slowly as they say  :smiley: .  but deffinatelly today  ::D:  !

- Having the long Lucid recently gave me a great confidence booster that I can do this stuff ; I remembered all the totm exept one and had presence of mind to do them and reflect -
-  then other nights I get fragments/flashes( like the awsome swimming scene ) of Lucidity which is wonderful too...one of these days I will find my golden key and never loose it - wow that's an exellent summon ; my golden awareness  key ~ so I can Lucid dream whenever I wish  :Cool:  

In my nl I am often anxouse or in the back someplace or the total opposite ...like being pointed out for being the best and enjoying that ...I was thinking this probly means I have a bit of a complex about those two sides of life - these sort of understandings bring me to want to Lucid dream all the more and acomplished goals so that I can help myself dispel those feelings and concepts of myself and live more and more freely in the moment of joy and discovering - " I am here - I can do whatever I wish  :smiley: "

Thanks again guys  :Werewolf:

----------


## Patience108

image.jpg 



image.jpg



image.jpg



image.jpg

----------

